# Borax for parasites , does it work?



## teply (Mar 28, 2002)

Some where I read that 20 mule team borax put in bath water kills parasites. Does it actually work and if so how much does a person put in a gallon of water. 
Mike 

------------------
teply


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

I used the site's search engine, and to my surprise, it was a post from me...

If memory serves, the confirmation came from Marsha, an experienced and accomplished pigeon-person.

*****
"Several pigeon fanciers tell me that they use BORAX (this is an old fashioned laundry additive) in their pigeon's bath water.
If the pigeons bathe daily, this is used once per week. The dilution used is about one tablespoon of BORAX per gallon of bath water."

"If memory serves, I think the packaging says something like "20 MULE TEAM" on it. This is as old as the 'Mortan Salt Girl', with the umbrella."

"Anyway, I've had pigeon folk tell me this is safe for bath water."

--Ray
*****

There is nothing about de-lousing, but still, if you think about it, maintenance hygiene staves off most infections...

--Ray


----------



## Debra63 (Jan 6, 2022)

teply said:


> Some where I read that 20 mule team borax put in bath water kills parasites. Does it actually work and if so how much does a person put in a gallon of water.
> Mike
> 
> ------------------
> teply. 1/4 cup per bath. I add baking soda and Epsom salt too.


----------



## jim9006 (Aug 31, 2014)

Been using it for years. Yes it works for mites and lice.


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, i always thought it must be sprinkled on the pigeon like sevin dust borax does kill parasites and if your bird drinks the water with borax in it it will kill internal parasites also, which could get them sick, i always wondered how could putting borax in the bath water kill mites and parasites when borax has to be eaten or get the borax on them to kill them, maybe just getting wet with the borax water kills them i dont know maybe im wrong, bath salts for pigeons does not cost much most good bath salts have oils in them like tree oil or lavender oil the birds need that oil for there feathers and most kill parasites as well


----------

